
Ask HN: How many customer/user interviews are enough? - s_erik
When evaluating an idea how does one decide what number of customer interviews are enough to make a decision in favour or against the idea? Does it just depend on duration of the evaluation period or the number of total prospective customers interviewed, or both? How many customers are enough and for how long should the idea evaluation phase last?
======
Peteris
5-6, then iterate.

~~~
s_erik
Isn't that a very small sample to decide whether there is a demand for the
project?

